# Pt1of2 Home Made Incinerater



## NoIdea (Aug 19, 2011)

Evening All – I have seen a number of threads on incinerators so I thought I would show everyone my very cheap home made one. The tray is made from a pot plant holder top, a baby formula can, a piece of vacuum cleaner pipe, sheet of scrap for the side and the blower from an old hair drier.






I have found that if you layer the pyrolysed boards with kindling, then boards, then kindling, a better produce results. I did sprinkle about half a cup of flux during the layering. On top I put a hefty pile of scrap wood.





The next lot will follow soon

Cheers

Deano


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Aug 19, 2011)

I am guessing you are using an electronic spark ignighter and that is what the battery clips are for. You might consider designing some thing for your smoke to washed thru a scrubber to recover your values you are loosing during this process.


----------



## glondor (Aug 19, 2011)

pot plant holder......lol


----------



## NoIdea (Aug 19, 2011)

glondor said:


> pot plant holder......lol



Yup, use what i can, make what i need out of what ever is around :lol: 

The clips are just to supply power to the hairdryer blower.


----------



## oldgeek (Aug 19, 2011)

Barren Realms 007 said:


> You might consider designing some thing for your smoke to washed thru a scrubber to recover your values you are loosing during this process.




I have been kicking around ideas for an "incinerator" design for some time now. I want to build a small but very capable unit that can handle items like flat packs.

I feel it will need at least 2 or 3 chambers.

Chamber 1)- is where the material is loaded, and primary combustion happens.
Chamber 2)- is an afterburner of some type, to handle secondary combustion (a big effort to reduce emissions here)
Chamber 3)- some sort of "scrubber" to catch values? I have no clue on this part, some sort of water trap possibly? Then you could evaporate the water to concentrate the values possibly.

I plan on utilizing 30lb freon tanks for the burn chambers, lined with an insulating castable refractory, and inside of that a higher temp. shell for the burn chamber.
Burners might be propane, and or waste oil.

Can anyone provide any ideas, plans, or practical experience?

Thanks


----------



## goldenchild (Aug 20, 2011)

Did the airforce come when you burned those boards? :lol:


----------



## NoIdea (Aug 20, 2011)

goldenchild said:


> Did the airforce come when you burned those boards? :lol:



Hahaha Nope, because their was just carbon, metals, oxides, and silica invoved in the process. All the volatiles were driven off and burnt very cleanly during their earlyer pyrolysis experiance  

There was, on the occasion, pretty blue and green flames, and yes I know, probably some of my PM's too, oh bother oh well. 8) 

Cheers

Deano


----------



## jeneje (Aug 20, 2011)

What kind of flux did you use.

Ken


----------



## NoIdea (Aug 20, 2011)

jeneje said:


> What kind of flux did you use.
> 
> Ken



Hi - 50/50 borax - sodium carbonate

Deano


----------



## jeneje (Aug 20, 2011)

NoIdea said:


> jeneje said:
> 
> 
> > What kind of flux did you use.
> ...


Thanks Deano I will try that on some of my boards.
Ken


----------

